

The Third Way - thegarside
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2013/01/the-third-way.html

======
pedalpete
I had commented on AVC many many years ago about investors being returned
their money from the profits of the company, and Fred Wilson responded that it
just wasn't the way Venture Capital worked.

Nice to companies are looking at this as an option now, but with the debt
financing webmonkey took to buy out their existing investors, isn't that much
like trading one investor for another?

